# injectable baytril???



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi all. My mother, being the thoughtful lady she is, recently picked us up a bottle of baytril while in mexico, as she knows how expensive it is here. The problem is, it's in injectable form. Of course, all instructions are in spanish. The only baytril I'm famillair with is pill form, no idea if there is a way to use this stuff or not, lol. A brief web search did show some places selling the same stuff, and they advertise for use in animals including pigeons, but I'm still stuck with a bottle of vital medication and no idea if i can or how to use it. Anyone have any experiance in this area??? Ty all, 

Dave


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

For what it's worth, I have some Baytril solution from Global Pigeon Supply (I had ordered the tablets which were no longer available.) The bottle is labeled, "Baytril 10%, 6cc to a gallon/water for 5-7 days. If treating for paratyphoid give for 14 days. After treatment, give probiotic. Warning: Do not refrigerate." Additional information on the invoice: "To use Baytril liquid in the pills place, it's 2 drops down the throat." Hand written after that: "5-7 days. No Grit." Does your bottle list the percentage?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dave, how about posting everything on the label here - I believe at least a couple of people have Spanish. If it doesn't give the % solution, however, it's useless.

John


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Can you maybe try a translation site? I used to use one to translate portuguese.. 

Spanish is well knows and should be on the basic translator sites. You would just have to type out everything as John said.

I hope that works.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I speak Spanish and so do Myriam and Neil (of Neil and Maria).

Cynthia


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

That is odd that the bottle said do not refrigerate as every bottle I have gotten (pill crushed and mixed in apple juice and injectable) the instructions were to refrigerate. I still have some in the frig now from one of my young ones cut the skin from wing to wing on his chest completely open (very nasty). It was a sunday requiring stitches at the ER clinic late last summer. I know that you probably don't want to do this since your mom brought back the medication from Mexico for you instead of getting it from a vet (its not that expensive here in WA) but you could call your vet and ask them for help. They would be the very best ones to help.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Sry reply took so long, have been ill the past few days. 

The solution is 10% injectiable. Will try one of the translation sites and see what happens.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.poultry.baytril.com/index.cfm/page/58

Baytril 10% injectable contains 100mg enrofloxacin per cc/ml.

Terry


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

ok, that helps some. at least we know what's in it now. dosage anyone?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Helen's post about drugs and dosages shows 10-20 mg per kg for Baytril and is given twice per day. I usually go right in the middle with 15 mg per kg as the dose.

Assuming that the "average" pigeon weighs 400 grams you would give 0.06 cc of the 10% Baytril to get a 15 mg per kg dose in the bird or 0.015 cc for each 100 grams of weight. Note that these are hundredths and not tenths of a cc. 

Terry


----------

